# South Monomoy Island (NWR)



## tculotta (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello forum members,

I am looking to put together a day trip to South Monomy Island (part of Monomy NWR) on Cape Cod (at the lower "elbow" where the Cape turns up towards Provincetown (more about the NWR in the last paragraph and you can also google the NWR's site, too). Here is how it works: the ferry company will provide boat transportation to the island and include a naturalist to provide guidance, answer questions, and keep us clear of restricted areas. We would be dropped off on the island in the morning and picked up at the end of the day. You can bring packed food and you can "stage" backpacks or whatever gear you'd like (coats, etc.) where we are dropped. What I need is five people who want to go for a great day of photography or just nature watching. The cost is $420 for the boat ($70 per head [I'll pay full fare like the rest] plus I'd like everyone to contribute an extra $15 to tip the naturalist and the boat pilot - proportionally more for the naturalist). If you are interested, please email me at culottat at gmail dot com. I am looking to go during the week next week (week of Monday July 21st.) Weather and surf can scuttle the trip so it can't be planned too far in advance; I'd firm everything up by this week's end based upon forecasts and conferring with the boat provider. 

Also, if anyone would want to split a hotel room somewhere within striking distance of the island, I'd like to know and if anyone wants to "commute" together from the Connecticut shoreline east of New Haven, I'd be open to that as well. I'm also willing to "share" my 600mm, TCs, and tripod during the day, although my photography needs will take precedence.

The island was separated from the rest of Cape Cod by a storm in 1958 and that was split into two islands by a blizzard 20 years later. That means that there are a limited number of people who visit the island since the only means to get there is boat (or swimming - not advisable in seal waters as you know what eats seals). The highlights are great birding and large numbers of harbor seals that beach themselves to soak up the sun. There are also deer and owls among other creatures plus a lighthouse.

I hope I can pull together five more people.

Thanks,
Ted Culotta


----------

